# Présentez-les



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Bon nombre d'entre-vous connaissent sans doute le sujet Présentez-vous situé dans la section Vous êtes ici des forums. Le principe en est simple : comme son titre l'indique, il permet aux nouveaux venus de se présenter en quelques lignes et d'y recevoir l'accueil souvent chaleureux de leurs glorieux aînés.
Dans le même esprit de convivialité, j'ai pensé qu'il pourrait être amusant que ceux qui le voudront puissent trouver *un endroit où brosser non pas leur propre portrait, mais celui d'un posteur qu'ils apprécient particulièrement ou, plus généralement, d'une personne qui leur tient à c½ur* : un(e) parent(e), un(e) ami(e), un(e) collègue de travail, un professeur, etc.
Il n'est pas nécessaire que les portraits en question soient d'une longueur interminable : ils feront bien assez s'ils sont sincères. En outre, plusieurs personnes, particulièrement populaires en ces lieux, pourraient faire l'objet de portraits divers. N'hésitez pas à dire tout le bien que vous pensez de l'une d'elles : il me semble qu'une petite étude comparative sur le fond ne manquerait pas d'un certain piquant. 
Pour finir, qu'il me soit permis d'insister sur un point : si l'on peut recommander de ne rien passer sous silence et d'évoquer aussi bien les défauts que les qualités d'une personne qu'on apprécie, il ne saurait être permis de citer une personne pour le seul plaisir d'en dire du mal. Je suis bien placé pour savoir que les sujets ne manquent pas sur le bar où déverser un trop plein de bile, même momentané. *Aussi, tout message dont le contenu pourrait intentionnellement (1) blesser un membre de ces forums sera immédiatement signalé aux autorités compétentes,* lesquelles agiront en conséquence et comme il leur semblera bon de le faire. 

(1) Intentionnellement ne signifie pas ouvertement, et une hypocrite ironie sera signalée de la même manière qu'une attaque frontale. À bon entendeur...


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2005)

Je vais parler de Mademoiselle Bengilli . Nombre d'entre vous ici savent que nous fûmes mariés et que de cette union sont nés deux rejetons : Toine, aujourd'hui gardien de chèvres et Mackie qui poursuit à grand peine des études de latin lover en banlieue parisienne.

Difficile pour moi donc de dire du mal de cet amour de jeunesse. Les nioubs ne savent pas à quel point elle était jolie. Ses grossesses ont détendues ses courbes harmonieuses mais il est encore possible, lorsqu'elle n'est pas ivre, de percevoir au fond de sa pupille mutine ce petit éclat qui me fit craquer un soir que nous étions seuls dans un ballon captif. La capitale illuminée et l'air chaud émoustillèrent la belle, lunettes d'aviateur et écharpe artistiquement nouée au cou, qui s'offrit à moi sans autre formalité que de dire "pense quand même à vérifier de temps en temps la valve de gaz" -tâche dont je me suis acquittée avec fougue et bonheur.

Aujourd'hui nos destins se sont séparés. Jouant de son physique et de son don pour la clarinette elle est devenue administratrice et j'occupe des fonctions bien plus basses qu'elle. Mais nous nous croisons toujours. A chaque fois elle trouve un instant pour me plaquer contre un mur et m'embrasser dans le cou en souvenir de ce vol.

Voilà. C'est une histoire triste mais belle que je voulais vous faire partager.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...un soir que nous étions seuls dans un ballon captif. La capitale illuminée et l'air chaud...



J'ai toujours pensé que tu étais en âge d'avoir connu Gambetta.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mars 2005)

Il manie le pic à barbecue avec toute l'élégance d'un Cyrano ferraillant sous les fenêtres de sa Roxanne, et le bouton de modération est affûté comme une lame neuve de Riddick. Neurones dopés à la testostérone qui n'a rien d'une synthèse, rien ne saurait l'arrêter lorsqu'il est en proie à sa verve des grands jours ni un palmasutra à l'image floue car atteint de presbytie, ni une promotion "spammique" de 500 adresses emails. Je vous le demande qu'en ferait-il lui qui côtoie les anges buveurs d'absinthe étoilées et les archanges rouges de confusion ou en passe de l'être ? Fin stratège dans l'art de la guerre, pointilleux homme de ménage ; il sait éviter les noeuds des torchons avec les serviettes. Pour cela, il prends soin de ne pas mélanger le linge de Robertav avec le tee-shirt blanc de Mackie ou le pantalon couleur kaki d'un Sonny. Si cela arrive, il agite sa boîte de calgonite powerballs au-dessus du tas de linge sale et sans plus de cérémonie change de casquette pour devenir éducateur spécialisé en reconstruction postière. C'est là une des nombreuses facettes de son talent superfragilistique. La poussière vole peu, la poudreuse ne fait pas longtemps brouillard mais tout le monde n'éternue pas avec élégance. Entre hygiène et propreté neuronale et textile, le post à bavoir sera sans auréole. "Si ça frotte et si ça gratte, il faudra que ça brille comme de la soie maintenant !" déclare-t-il dans un jeté jubilatoire trop longtemps retenu ! À l'arrivée il n'y a pas à dire : Rezba lave plus blanc mais avec des lunettes noires et un tablier plein d'"entailles".


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Paul Foguenne est un enfoiré de modérateur, mais, Dieu merci, il est aussi beaucoup plus que cela.
J'ai fait sa connaissance sur iChat dans les temps héroïques qui ont suivi la sortie de Mac OS X 10.2. À cette occasion, la plupart des sites d'information consacrés au Macintosh avaient ouvert des salons où se retrouvaient, dans une cohue qu'on a du mal à décrire et qui n'a pas son équivalent aujourd'hui, des utilisateurs excités par la découverte de leur nouveau jouet. Paul et moi en étions, et c'est ainsi que nous fîmes connaissance. Quelques mois plus tard, je me rendis à son invitation pressante en m'inscrivant sur ces forums, où il n'était alors qu'un modeste newbie (autant dire de la chair à Amok) et où je ne tardais pas à m'élever comme un soleil nouveau (laissez-moi le bonheur de l'écrire sinon de le penser).
Que pourrais-je dire de Paul ? Il a cet amour de la vie qu'ont ceux qui savent bien ce que c'est que le malheur et la détresse. Il a cette détermination, parfois sévère, qui caractérise ceux-là qui s'appliquent ? parfois sans succès ? à dompter leur colère. Il sait écouter et partager. Il est curieux de tout et de tous. Il sait haïr au besoin, et c'est dire assez à quel point il sait aussi aimer.
N'était son goût discutable pour les bonnets folkloriques du tiers-monde, il serait presque parfait.
En vérité, il ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit d'en dire du mal, ici ou ailleurs, et même sans qu'il le sache. Bien qu'encore jeune, j'arrive à un âge où les amis qu'on a, les vrais amis, ceux qui se comptent sur les doigts de la main, sont des amis de longue date. L'origine de notre tendresse à leur égard se perd souvent dans les brumes de l'enfance ou dans le souvenir des années de collège ou de lycée. Avec le temps, si les rencontres restent nombreuses, il est plus rare de nouer de tel liens, ne serait-ce que parce que le mouvement de la vie ne nous en laisse pas le loisir. C'est pourquoi, avoir rencontré Paul est probablement une des meilleures choses qui me soit arrivé dans un passé récent et, à coup sûr, l'une des plus inattendue.
Je me souviens avoir écrit par ailleurs, au sujet d'Internet : « Le grand réseau numérique et froid est plein de cette affreuse petite souffrance d'enfant gâté dont on ne peut qu'avoir honte quand on a tout pour être heureux, de ce petit malheur ordinaire et mesquin du suralimenté computophile, de cette peine sans nom, toute bête et qu'on ne peut pas dire, mais qui vous serre le c½ur jusqu'aux lèvres. » Dans cette obscurité entretenue jour après jour par l'expression de nos angoisses, de notre ennui, de nos petites détresses et de nos gros chagrins, Paul s'est avant tout singularisé par sa joie simple et lumineuse. Et de cela, entre autres, je lui serai toujours reconnaissant.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé que tu étais en âge d'avoir connu Gambetta.



Sans compter Mistinguett : 

"on dit que j'ai de belles gambettas, c'est vrai !"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter Mistinguett :
> 
> "on dit que j'ai de belles gambettas, c'est vrai !"



Perso, je n'aurais pas osé la faire celle-là...


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Avril 2005)

DocEvil est chouette mais trop long à lire. Mais chouette. Enfin la moitié que je connais est chouette. Pasque l'autre moitié à chaque fois c'était l'heure du dodo. Mais je pense qu'un auteur qui est chouette jusqu'à la moitié de ces textes doit au moins l'être jusqu'à la fin ou se doit de l'être par conséquent Mr Doc Evil doit être un ... 

chouette type entier.


----------



## valoriel (1 Avril 2005)

Ben moi je connaît personne sur macG. Alors je passe mon tour


----------



## prerima (1 Avril 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je connaît personne sur macG. Alors je passe mon tour



D'après la présentation du sujet de DocEvil, la personne que tu souhaites présenter ne doit pas forcément appartenir à la communauté MacG ! 



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pensé qu'il pourrait être amusant que ceux qui le voudront puissent trouver *un endroit où brosser non pas leur propre portrait, mais celui d'un posteur qu'ils apprécient particulièrement ou, plus généralement, d'une personne qui leur tient à c½ur* : un(e) parent(e), un(e) ami(e), un(e) collègue de travail, un professeur, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

L'Amok est un enfoiré de supermodérateur, mais, Dieu merci, il est aussi beaucoup plus que cela.
Je ne me souviens plus exactement de l'époque à laquelle je fis sa connaissance (probablement au moment où je fis celle de Paul), mais je n'ai pas oublié nos premiers échanges sur iChat : il récitait Verlaine, Apollinaire et Rimbaud sans erreur, et nous tombions d'accord tous deux sur les mêmes passages... Bref, nous nous sommes tout d'abord reconnus dans le partage d'émotions littéraires intimes avant même de nous rendre compte que nous partagions également certaines convictions et, plus généralement, ce qu'on pourrait appeler "une vision de l'humain".
On aurait bien du mal à lui nier un charisme certain, ainsi qu'un pouvoir de séduction qui étend son influence aussi bien sur les hommes que sur les femmes. Photographe habile et apprécié, il est aussi à l'occasion un posteur redoutable dont j'admire pour ma part la vivacité d'esprit et l'imagination délirante. S'il m'arrive de sourire en lisant certains messages du bar, il est très rare que j'éclate de rire devant mon écran. Pascal a cette puissance comique, qui n'est pas la moindre de ses qualités et qui, le cas échéant, suffirait à me le rendre précieux.
Grand voyageur devant l'éternel, je ne m'étonne plus, moi qui pratique l'immobilité comme une vertu, de le voir me contacter depuis une ville toujours différente dont il ne manque pas de ramener une image, une histoire, et parfois les deux.
N'était son goût discutable pour les alcools exotiques frelatés, il serait presque parfait.
En tant que Premier ministre de l'état fantoche de Stylandie, il a su déjouer plusieurs tentatives de coup d'État, faisant preuve à l'égard des félons de fermeté et de clémence. On lui doit notamment l'invention du sinistre supplice de l'iPod, mais c'est également à lui qu'il revient d'avoir accordé sa grâce à Paul Foguenne et WebOliver, aujourd'hui respectivement modérateur et supermodérateur de ces forums.
Malgré son grand âge et les errements de sa vessie, il reste encore à l'heure actuelle un membre émérite et respecté de MacGeneration, particulièrement apprécié pour ses compétences touchant à la réalisation de sites web et au caractère mesuré de ses interventions modératrices.
Sur un plan personnel, je me bornerai à dire, pour avoir beaucoup discuté avec lui, qu'il n'y a pas une heure que sa conversation m'ait fait perdre et que c'est toujours un réel bonheur de le retrouver. _Tout le reste est littérature._


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

En lisant ce fil je me dis que, en dehors de l'aspect humoristique des textes, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce portrait là que j'aurais fait de l'un ou de l'autre. À chacun l'art de voir avec son propre coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En lisant ce fil je me dis que, en dehors de l'aspect humoristique des textes, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce portrait là que j'aurais fait de l'un ou de l'autre. À chacun l'art de voir avec son propre coeur.





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En outre, plusieurs personnes, particulièrement populaires en ces lieux, pourraient faire l'objet de portraits divers. N'hésitez pas à dire tout le bien que vous pensez de l'une d'elles : il me semble qu'une petite étude comparative sur le fond ne manquerait pas d'un certain piquant.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette est un bel enfoiré, et c'est rien de le dire.
Homosexuel notoire, drogué, quasiment inculte et proprement analphabète, il serait presque parfait s'il n'était Suisse en sus (ce qui lui a très vite valu le surnom de "coucou inverti de Lausanne"). Réputé pour ses réparties drolatiques ou cinglantes, il s'est fait une place de choix sur les forums où il brille tant par ses compétences (notamment en ce qui concerne l'utilisation du bouton de démarrage du Mac) que par ses borborygmes divers et avariés.
Trop hâtivement classé parmi les maniaco-braguettifs en raison de son obsession pour les techniques relatives à la reproduction sexuée ("le cul"), supermoquette est en fait beaucoup plus que cela. C'est aussi un ivrogne tel que le canton de Vaud en a rarement connu, et pas en tout cas depuis la super-bamboula au cours de laquelle Guillaume Tell assassina une pomme en ratant son propre fils.
Bien évidemment, tous ces faits authentiques ne sauraient refléter qu'une infime partie de sa personnalité complexe. Car il y a aussi une véritable émotion qui se dégage de lui lorsque, armé de sa petite truelle, il remue la terre à la recherche de vieux cailloux, qui sont pour lui des trésors pareils à la truffe que la truie enfiévrée renifle en nos contrées de son groin délicat.
Pour conclure ce bref anti-portrait, je voudrais dire que je connais deux aspects de ce garçon : celui que je viens de décrire et qui n'existe que dans le fantasme collectif des forums, et celui que je ne peux pas dire, parce qu'il m'en voudrait de lever quoi que ce soit du mystère qui l'entoure et le protège. Je ne peux donc qu'inviter tous ceux qui voudraient le connaître davantage et qui ne s'arrêtent pas au personnage de notre petite comédie humaine à aller lui parler. D'expérience, je les assure que, comme la tête de Danton montrée au peuple, il en vaut la peine.


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2005)

:love:















_Ne crois pas que j'ai oublié ta proposition récente. J'y réfléchis, c'est tout._ 
:rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (3 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Tout est dit !


----------



## rezba (3 Avril 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit !



Certes. Mais rien n'est entendu. :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Mais rien n'est entendu. :style:



Si tu le dis


----------



## bengilli (3 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais parler de Mademoiselle Bengilli . Nombre d'entre vous ici savent que nous fûmes mariés et que de cette union sont nés deux rejetons : Toine, aujourd'hui gardien de chèvres et Mackie qui poursuit à grand peine des études de latin lover en banlieue parisienne.
> 
> Difficile pour moi donc de dire du mal de cet amour de jeunesse. Les nioubs ne savent pas à quel point elle était jolie. Ses grossesses ont détendues ses courbes harmonieuses mais il est encore possible, lorsqu'elle n'est pas ivre, de percevoir au fond de sa pupille mutine ce petit éclat qui me fit craquer un soir que nous étions seuls dans un ballon captif. La capitale illuminée et l'air chaud émoustillèrent la belle, lunettes d'aviateur et écharpe artistiquement nouée au cou, qui s'offrit à moi sans autre formalité que de dire "pense quand même à vérifier de temps en temps la valve de gaz" -tâche dont je me suis acquittée avec fougue et bonheur.
> 
> ...



Gaspe :rateau: j'avais pas vu ce thread... le jour de ma fête en plus... qu'il est chou !  :love: 

Je suis obligé d'y aller de ma "diatr-yrambique" alors 

*Amok* (le papa à droite sur la photo), que j'ai l'impression de connaître sans le connaître, depuis qu'il a cru bon de briser l'enchanteresse quiétude familiale pour aller s'exiler sous le soleil de Provence... L'amour, entre deux rames de TGV, a le goût d'un Duo Poulet Crudités de RailRestauration qui, fusse t'il créé par Robuchon, ne pouvait plus longtemps contenter mes altières papilles. Nous décidâmes de consommer notre rupture, à moi Toine, l'enfant chéri, l'ingénieur informaticien aux volutes capillaires, à lui Macinside qui, depuis le jour de son troisième anniversaire où il eut assisté par l'entrebâillement de la porte de la chambre parentale à un de nos ébats dantesques, n'était plus tout à fait le même (les meilleurs spécialistes consultés n'émettant que des avis timorés sur ce petit corps qui - aujourd'hui encore - refusait de se développer, nous dûmes nous résoudre à le placer en apprentissage chez Aldorande). Je ne reviendrais pas ici sur les habiles souffrances que l'étalon me fit ensuite endurer pour sceller notre désunion, enchaînant les conquêtes jusqu'au climax des possibles que le corps humain puisse supporter.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette est un bel enfoiré, et c'est rien de le dire.


Voilà tout le monde se serait arrêté là mais non toi tu continues   

ps: après la pomme je me fais toujours le fils


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voilà tout le monde se serait arrêté là mais non toi tu continues



Tu es une intarissable source d'inspiration.  :love:

_Tu noteras que je n'ai rien dit au sujet de ta manie de t'habiller en femme..._


----------



## Amok (4 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> un pouvoir de séduction qui étend son influence aussi bien sur les hommes que sur les femmes.



Quitte à raconter des conneries :love: tu aurais pu ajouter "et les bêtes", ce qui m'aurait placé au niveau d'Orphée* ! 

* A la bonne heure, Idice sweetheart ! 

PS : C'est dingue comme le post sur Supermoquette est parfaitement juste. On a l'impression, en parcourant les lignes, de le toucher !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

Sonnyboy...

Sonnyboy me pose un cas de conscience. D'abord parce que ce n'est pas un enfoiré : c'est un emmerdeur et c'est tout différent. Ensuite parce que je me suis engagé dans ce fil à ne dire que des choses agréables et que, bon, c'est Sonnyboy.
De tous ceux au sujet desquels j'ai écrit jusqu'ici, c'est celui que je connais le moins (autant dire même que je ne le connais pas, cela lui fera sans doute plaisir). J'ai eu, dans un passé déjà lointain, plusieurs occasions de discuter avec lui, mais, pour tout dire, ce ne fut pas un franc succès. Je ne lui en impute d'ailleurs pas la responsabilité : pour communiquer comme pour abraser, il faut être deux. J'assume donc une part dans ce que je considère être une incompréhension mutuelle plus qu'une véritable mésentente.
Je ne me rappelle plus précisément de son arrivée sur les forums. Pour autant, je crois me souvenir qu'il a toujours été profondément odieux et délibérément provocateur. Dire que nous nous sommes tout de suite follement aimés relèverait du mensonge : il employait toute sa verve lapidaire et assassine à mettre en doute ma sincérité, je m'appliquais à lui faire sentir toute l'insignifiance de son mesquin petit personnage... Bref, nous badinions.
Il faut dire qu'alors je m'étais lancé dans une sorte de croisade imbécile contre la médiocrité (qui n'avait aucune chance d'aboutir, la matière première ne venant jamais à manquer) et qu'il incarnait une figure de méchant dont les artifices systématiques étaient à même d'inspirer, sur la longueur, une certaine lassitude...
Puis, sans qu'il ait de rapport entre ces deux événements, son caractère s'adoucit quelque peu tandis que je me résignais à mener une existence de posteur anodin faite de _burps_, de _narf_ et de _youpis_...
Ayant, de justesse, échappé au danger de devenir ordinaire (comme certains de nos pousse-threads bien-aimés), sonnyboy ne laisse presque personne indifférent. D'abord parce que, même calmée, la bête n'a rien perdu de son venin ; ensuite parce qu'il incarne en quelque sorte la mauvaise conscience des posteurs au long-cours. En somme, je retrouve en lui cette haine de la bêtise qui me hante au point parfois de me rendre sot, à cette différence près que l'espoir que j'avais de contribuer à rendre le monde meilleur (ou même seulement différent) laisse place dans son cas à une désespérance mêlée de résignation. Il rit, méchamment, de ce qu'il ne peut réduire au silence, de ce qui ne peut être changé, de la laideur qui s'évanouit seulement (et encore pas toujours) dans la fumée de ses cigares, la rondeur d'un bon vin ou les notes d'un blues.
Il rit. Je suis même tout disposé à croire qu'il rira un bon coup quand il aura fini de lire ça. À tout prendre, ce n'est déjà pas si mal...

Youpi.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2005)

Toi t'as acheté des bretelles solides.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as acheté des bretelles solides.



Pas besoin : mes voies sont impénétrables, c'est bien connu !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Avril 2005)

Comme quoi, se prendre pour dieu ne présente pas que des avantages..


----------



## rezba (5 Avril 2005)

J'ai un ami, ici. Un vrai, un véritable ami. Un posteur discret, quasiment un nioubie. Il est mon confident autant que mon associé, comme un frère avec qui je ne me disputerais pas. C'est mon compagnon de route, mon binôme chéri.
Il se cache sous un masque grognon, ou acerbe, voire nihiliste. Il n'aime rien tant que de ne pas être d'accord et le faire savoir. Il traine ici son pas de posteur sénateur, à 1,08 post par jour. Moitié au Bar, moitié dans ses machines maudites, il ne rechigne jamais à aider son prochain.
Car c'est un homme dévoué, un père adorable, et un ami fidèle. Et on dit de lui que c'est un amant de catégorie très supérieure. 
On dit, seulement, car de toutes les aventures que nous menons ensemble, il en est une qui reste inaboutie : le hot-dog.
Où est donc cette saucisse, Joanes ?


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

Je vous ai indiqué en page 1 de ce sujet avoir eu deux enfants avec une administratrice : Toine et Mackie. Si Toine fait la fierté de ses parents, portant très haut les couleurs d'une France pastorale et chaleureuse, Mackie fut toujours un enfant à problèmes.

Dès sa conception (sur une aire d'autoroute, une nuit de pleine lune et d'orage), tout fut difficile. Au terme de 17 mois de grossesse, la Bengilli n'en pouvant plus exigea une intervention. Celle-ci ne se passa pas exactement comme prévu puisque le chirurgien, voulant observer avant d'intervenir (il craignait de se faire mordre, d'étranges grognements émanant de la panse de la maman exténuée) et dans un geste maladroit de l'endoscope fit exploser une poche de gaz, propulsant l'enfant à une vitesse subsonique sur le mur d'en face distant d'environ 8 mètres.

Dans la stupeur qui suivit le drame, nous n'avons pas vu que le malheureux avait subi un choc tel que tout était mélangé à l'intérieur. À première vue il était entier, enfin, aussi complet qu'un Mackie puisse paraître. Un peu plat, évidemment, mais rien ne semblait manquer : il ressemblait à une omelette avec des yeux, c'est tout. Le corps médical nous assura que l'age avançant il se déplierait et reprendrait forme humaine. Ce fut effectivement le cas : parfois, sans signe avant-coureur, un bras émergeait, ou une oreille. Dans un bruit liquide, un oeil s'ouvrait. Le jour de ses dix ans, nous pûmes pour la première fois le sortir dans la rue.

Ce n'est qu'ensuite que nous avons découvert d'étranges comportements, d'obscures attirances. D'abord son obsession du TShirt. Il en possède des dizaines, tous vantant les mérites d'une société d'informatique et qu'il enfile les uns par dessus les autres, triplant de volume à chaque fois qu'il se rend dans de mystérieuses réunions qu'il nomme "haeuèsse". Ces rencontres que nous encourageons semblent lui faire le plus grand bien : d'après ce que nous avons compris il joue au Golf, trouve la moquette super et est suivi sur place par un docteur dénommé "Evil" qui lui est d'un grand secours moral. Il a aussi passé -semble t-il, mais il reste mystérieux sur ce point- des nuits agitées avec quelques membresses du club, femmes fatales aux atours généreux, ce qui nous rassure sur le bon fonctionnement de sa toupie à ressort.

Car pour ne rien cacher, avouons que la famille se faisait moult soucis sur ce point. Durant de nombreuses années, nous ne l'avons connu que solitaire et l'état de ses mains (il est ambidextre) témoignait de ce que nous considérions comme un acharnement thérapeutique, essayant de réveiller un membre trop hâtivement catalogué comme mort suite à l'accident de naissance. Pourtant ce membre avait poussé. Il semblait bien souffrir d'un manque de calcium, était tout tordu et le pauvre petit coeur de notre chéri semblait bien trop faible pour irriguer a la fois son cerveau et ses corps caverneux, mais vaille que vaille la chose émergeait, dodelinant comme un lombric malnutri.

Les années passèrent ainsi, il prit de l'assurance. Si quelques problèmes de fonctionnement apparaissent encore (principalement intestinaux suite à l'absorption de boissons houblonnées), il est devenu un personnage apprécié des soirées pour ses gags et sa démonstration du portefeuille à chaîne d'amarage. Surtout, il est craint : il parle (et écrit) une langue inconnue et a le pouvoir de bannir tout individu ne s'esclaffant pas immédiatement à ses traits d'humour, ou tout ce qui porte jupette et lui résiste.

Tout cela pour vous dire qu'il ne fut pas facile d'en faire celui que vous connaissez aujourd'hui : cet animal joyeux, fou comme un chiot dont il possède la capacité a exprimer son contentement, à l'esprit vif comme un furet, aux mains habiles à démonter toute machine informatique, skiant comme un Dieu et capable de prouesses musicales sphinctérisées.

Entendons-nous : autant sa mère que moi même ne vous réclamons pas d'argent et si ces lignes vous arrachent des larmes, nous n'en profiterons pas pour faire appel a votre générosité ! Non, notre Mackie se porte bien mieux aujourd'hui que sa jeunesse difficile aurait pu le laisser prévoir : Il gagne honnêtement sa vie en vendant sur eBay des légos volés a ses camarades de classe et effectue des déplacements jusqu'en Belgique pour tripoter l'alimentation d'iMacs de jeunes filles dont nous connaissons la famille (Mr et Mme Foguenne, d'origine péruvienne et de haute moralité). Ce que nous souhaitons c'est simplement que les modérateurs de ce site le nomment administrateur. Cela lui ferait tellement plaisir....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> dodelinant comme un lombric malnutri.


J'ai niqué un calque Illu en lisant ça donc


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... si ces lignes vous arrachent des larmes ...



J'ai pleuré de rire


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce que nous souhaitons c'est simplement que les modérateurs de ce site le nomment administrateur. Cela lui ferait tellement plaisir....



   Le coeur d'un père est tout amour et bienveillance pour sa progéniture mais enfin l'avenir des forums étant en jeu ceci mérite une réflexion digne de l'écriture d'une Comédie humaine.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de ses dix ans, nous pûmes pour la première fois le sortir dans la rue...le pauvre petit coeur de notre chéri semblait bien trop faible pour irriguer a la fois son cerveau et ses corps caverneux...



Mon Dieu, j'ai ri ! Mais j'ai ri !


----------



## rezba (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> À première vue il était entier, enfin, aussi complet qu'un Mackie puisse paraître. Un peu plat, évidemment, mais rien ne semblait manquer : il ressemblait à une omelette avec des yeux, c'est tout.



C'est odieux, une telle prose. Odieux. Je connais bien le petit Mackie, j'ai eu d'ailleurs à l'héberger récemment chez moi un court laps de temps. Son corps malingre présente tous les symptômes d'une malnutrition infantile prolongée. Son élocution (débit rapide et faible portée), est caractérisitque de ces enfants battus, malmenés, qui, n'ayant jamais obtenu au sein de la cellule familale la reconnaissance de la légitimité de leur existence, en ont été contraint à s'exprimer rapidement, dans l'illusion de pouvoir aller au bout de leurs déclarations avant que la parole ne soit coupée par la torgnole.
Mais le plus troublant semble effectivement sa construction sexuée. Oh, pas d'équivoque de genre chez ce jeune adulte. Il est bien un garçon. Mais son enfance auprès de ce couple à la sexualité indéfinie (sa mère est en réalité une transexuelle) a contribué à une absence de modèle adulte, a crispé ses désirs sur la figure d'une mère absente, jusqu'à l'omnubilation présentée aujourd'hui envers les femmes accomplies. 
Il est à craindre également que son obsession pour la pénétration (que le pseudo derrière lequel il se cache parfois : "Ma Queue Inside", traduit bien) soit aussi le fruit d'un trouble issu de rapports incestueux avec l'un ou l'autre de ses monstrueux géniteurs. (Il n'est d'ailleurs pas exclu que les deux parents l'aient entraîné très tôt au spectacle de leurs bachanales perverses, ce qui expliquerait sa compulsivité pour les entrailles des machines sur lesquelles il s'affaire désormais).
Non, Mesdames et Messieurs, le petit Mackie n'est pas un monstre sauvé du pire par des parents généreux. Il est le produit meutri et mutilé d'une enfance passée auprès de deux monstres assoiffés de stupre et de luxure, des animaux sexuels auprès de qui les bonobos eux-mêmes ne sont que des amateurs.
C'est grâce à sa force de caractère que Mackie est aujourd'hui presque sorti d'affaire (ainsi, il ne tache plus les draps de ses hotes d'haeuesse). Et son obsession n'est pas celle d'une ascension sociale dont son monstre de père serait un des leviers, non. Ce qui empêche encore le petit Mackie de s'épanouir comme l'être plein de poésie et de romantisme qu'il est, c'est de couper enfin le cordon avec ses géniteurs diaboliques. De quitter la maison familiale et d'avoir enfin son "chez lui".

Il est temps de redonner des droits à cet enfant, et de dénoncer l'odieuse perversité de sa parentèle.


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai vis à vis du corps médical dans son ensemble une certaine méfiance : je fais partie de ces individus qui considèrent que les maladies s'attrapent dans les salles d'attente des médecins et que les pharmacies n'ont qu'une fonction, donner du travail à de jolies pharmaciennes en blouse blanche. Vous dire si quand un dénommé DocEvil m'a contacté, je suis resté sur une certaine réserve. Sur un certain réservoir devrais-je plutôt dire, tant ses propos étaient lubrifiés et glissaient avec harmonie dans les bulles multicolores qui explosaient sur les carreaux de ma fenêtre de chat.

Je traversais une période difficile et -essayant d'éviter les clous qui me déchiraient les pieds- je déambulais sur l'asphalte d'autoroutes périphériques, frontières entre le virtuel et la réalité, zébrées de véhicules humains lancés à vive allure. Embrumé de vapeurs bien plus lourdes que l'air je raclais le sol, espérant un gouffre qui, à défaut de me permettre de voler, m'autoriserait une chute vrillée.
Ses propos déformés par les glaçons qui tintaient mon champ de vision frappaient simples et directs. Je restais en suspension sur ses points, il m'apostrophait, ses compléments d'objet étaient toujours directs, ses majuscules tenaient le cap et jour après jour nos échanges devinrent réguliers. Comme il l'a raconté dans un de ces posts précédents nous parlions poésie, littérature, cinéma. Nous parlions du bout des doigts et un homme azerty en valant deux, ces échanges me permirent d'émerger des sables aspirants dans lesquels je m'engluais inutilement.

Etrange relation. Quelques appels téléphoniques, ses messages toujours parfaitement écrits sur les forums, fatalement tout cela devait aboutir a une rencontre.

elle eut lieu dans le bruit mat d'un aéroport. J'étais arrivé en avance et, affalé sur un tabouret de bar, j'observais les alphabets défilants sur les panneaux d'affichage de cet merveille architecturale qui fit la fierté de notre nation dans les années soixante. Autant l'avouer : les aéroports m'ont toujours fait réver, même hors lit, et j'ai dans celui-ci des tas de souvenirs que les moins de 30 ans ne peuvent pas connaître. Donc, j'attendais.

Soudain, apparaissant dans le mouvement des passagers en départance, il apparu. Je crus d'abord a une hallucination : il portait les atours d'un surfeur, et de son regard vif cherchait un visage qu'il ne connaissait pas : le mien. Sa tête effectuait de lents mouvements de radar grippé et un quidam ignorant la raison de ce comportement aurait pu croire qu'il somnolait debout par intermittence. Je m'avancais et comme il est assez rare d'être reçu par un inconnu qui en attend un autre, il leva la main et me dit : "je suis venu en paix, au nom de l'humanité toute entière". Cette phrase, gravée instantanément en lettre de feu dans mon esprit tourmenté me fit perdre un instant l'oraison et je me jurais de la prononcer si un jour je croisais un extra-terrestre*.

Emportés par la foule nous ne faisions qu'un seul corps et c'est en cet étrange équipage que je sautais sur le siège conducteur de ma voiture tandis qu'il prenait place dans le coffre, oubliant sa valise sur le siège passager.
Nous avions prévu de rencontrer d'autres membres des forums, et le premier à arriver fut mon ex-femme Bengilli, vêtue pour l'occasion d'une superbe robe à l'imprimé représentant un Grec poursuivant un castor sur fond de rondelles, les cheveux (il en restait quelques touffes à l'époque) délicatement retenus par des peignes de celluloïd. Fidèle à l'élégance qui lui permit de chevaucher (monter serait trop vulgaire) les échelons de la hiérachie Macgéenne, elle lui tendit une main, l'autre étant perdue dans une entrejambe broussailleuse offerte aux regards médusés des passants. Il y eu ce jour là, et en ce lieu, plus de signes de croix qu'aujourd'hui place St Pierre. Ignorant les caractères asiatiques qui éclaboussaient le macadam, on aurait pu se croire quai de Javel.

En moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à Mackie pour contacter une nouvelle inscrite, nous Gin Tonisions dans un bar d'angle (les bars font souvent un angle, probablement pour éviter aux consommateurs l'appréhension de la ligne droite), racontant de préférence n'importe quoi, ce que nous faisons très bien. Puis ce fut le restaurant, ou face a des plats asiatiques nous nous lancammes*** dans des conversations débridées, les échanges se faisant à baguettes rompues et dans des effluves de vin, vite suivies par l'odeur exotique d'alcools venant de régions où les champs de riz s'étendent à perte de vue et dans lesquelles les paysannes se coiffent de chapeaux coniques pouvant également servir de tabouret aux européennes en mal d'amour.
Bengilli, ressemblant de plus en plus a la mère Mac Miche et les cheveux comme passés a la débroussailleuse d'un jardinier pervers prenait des poses de Lady, le Doc Evil jurait ses grands Dieux que l'avenir de l'homme était dans l'alcootest anal et moi.... Moi... Je ne me souviens plus.
Nous avons bu jusqu'à en perdre la tête. J'ai des flashs de bruits étranges, de chutes niagaresques de sannybroyeur, d'un retour nocturne ou chaque capot nous servait de béquille, et ensuite d'un trou noir.

Midi sonnait aux églises joyeuses des campagnes lorsque je retrouvais le doc. Livide comme une anti peinture de Soulages il m'attendait et après m'avoir demandé (dans l'ordre) qui j'étais, quel jour étions nous et où nous trouvions nous,  il accepta de me suivre (visiblement satisfait de mes réponses : le père noel, le 37 janvier 2012, sur Mars). Nous trainames*** dans Paris et la capitale offerte en ce mois d'Août semblait l'accueillir. Je lui montrais les panneaux publicitaires, les lampadaires, les cabines téléphoniques, toutes ces choses qui n'existent pas chez lui et il riait, heureux de tant de découvertes.

Mais l'heure du départ approchait. Son intestin malmené faisant un bruit mururoesque il acheta un paquet de biscuits que dans un instant d'égarement il oublia sur le tapis d'enregistrement des bagages, le faisant voyager en soute**. Nous nous embrassames*** alors fougueusement, mes doigts essayant une dernière fois de lui fouiller les oreilles, et je le vis s'éloigner en titubant vers le tube translucide d'embarquement.

Je ne l'ai jamais revu, mais nous discutons encore souvent. Sans lui, ces pages me sembleraient bien vides. J'ai toujours chez moi un paquet de biscuits, au cas où il débarque, et une bouteille de Mei-Kwei-Lu. C'est quand tu veux, le Doc, pour une nouvelle soirée de cuite et de cohue. Bisous foguenne****.

*Ce fut le cas plus tard lorsque je vis Foguenne, mais il sembla ne pas percevoir l'incroyable message qu'elle sous entendait. Il la balaya d'un "salut vieux con" qui me laisse encore songeur. Dieu merci Silvia fut plus charmante et nous ne loupons, elle et moi, jamais une occasion de nous embrasser dans le cou sur les trottoirs. Mais ne le répétez pas : Paul est d'une jalousie déplacée.
** Je vous jure que c'est vrai !
*** Faites pas chier!
**** Private joke.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ** Je vous jure que c'est vrai !



Ah mais c'est comme si on y était !    

A déguster sans modération ! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2005)

Amok,            :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Avril 2005)

La première fois que j'ai rencontré Webo, j'ai regardé ses chaussures.

La deuxième fois, j'ai regardé ses chaussures.


La première impression est toujours la bonne. Webo est Suisse. Malgré ca, étrangement il est sympathique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est odieux, une telle prose. Odieux. Je connais bien le petit Mackie, j'ai eu d'ailleurs à l'héberger récemment chez moi un court laps de temps. Son corps malingre présente tous les symptômes d'une malnutrition infantile prolongée. Son élocution (débit rapide et faible portée), est caractérisitque de ces enfants battus, malmenés, qui, n'ayant jamais obtenu au sein de la cellule familale la reconnaissance de la légitimité de leur existence, en ont été contraint à s'exprimer rapidement, dans l'illusion de pouvoir aller au bout de leurs déclarations avant que la parole ne soit coupée par la torgnole.
> Mais le plus troublant semble effectivement sa construction sexuée. Oh, pas d'équivoque de genre chez ce jeune adulte. Il est bien un garçon. Mais son enfance auprès de ce couple à la sexualité indéfinie (sa mère est en réalité une transexuelle) a contribué à une absence de modèle adulte, a crispé ses désirs sur la figure d'une mère absente, jusqu'à l'omnubilation présentée aujourd'hui envers les femmes accomplies.
> Il est à craindre également que son obsession pour la pénétration (que le pseudo derrière lequel il se cache parfois : "Ma Queue Inside", traduit bien) soit aussi le fruit d'un trouble issu de rapports incestueux avec l'un ou l'autre de ses monstrueux géniteurs. (Il n'est d'ailleurs pas exclu que les deux parents l'aient entraîné très tôt au spectacle de leurs bachanales perverses, ce qui expliquerait sa compulsivité pour les entrailles des machines sur lesquelles il s'affaire désormais).
> Non, Mesdames et Messieurs, le petit Mackie n'est pas un monstre sauvé du pire par des parents généreux. Il est le produit meutri et mutilé d'une enfance passée auprès de deux monstres assoiffés de stupre et de luxure, des animaux sexuels auprès de qui les bonobos eux-mêmes ne sont que des amateurs.
> ...



   Excellente analyse quoiqu'un peu effrayante de véracité  :affraid:


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Aussi, tout message dont le contenu pourrait intentionnellement (1) blesser un membre de ces forums sera immédiatement signalé aux autorités compétentes,* lesquelles agiront en conséquence et comme il leur semblera bon de le faire.
> 
> (1) Intentionnellement ne signifie pas ouvertement, et une hypocrite ironie sera signalée de la même manière qu'une attaque frontale. À bon entendeur...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> La première fois que j'ai rencontré Webo, j'ai regardé ses chaussures.
> La deuxième fois, j'ai regardé ses chaussures.
> La première impression est toujours la bonne. Webo est Suisse. Malgré ca, étrangement il est sympathique.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est odieux, une telle prose. Odieux. Je connais bien le petit Mackie, j'ai eu d'ailleurs à l'héberger récemment chez moi un court laps de temps. Son corps malingre présente tous les symptômes d'une malnutrition infantile prolongée. Son élocution (débit rapide et faible portée), est caractérisitque de ces enfants battus, malmenés, qui, n'ayant jamais obtenu au sein de la cellule familale la reconnaissance de la légitimité de leur existence, en ont été contraint à s'exprimer rapidement, dans l'illusion de pouvoir aller au bout de leurs déclarations avant que la parole ne soit coupée par la torgnole.
> Mais le plus troublant semble effectivement sa construction sexuée. Oh, pas d'équivoque de genre chez ce jeune adulte. Il est bien un garçon. Mais son enfance auprès de ce couple à la sexualité indéfinie (sa mère est en réalité une transexuelle) a contribué à une absence de modèle adulte, a crispé ses désirs sur la figure d'une mère absente, jusqu'à l'omnubilation présentée aujourd'hui envers les femmes accomplies.
> Il est à craindre également que son obsession pour la pénétration (que le pseudo derrière lequel il se cache parfois : "Ma Queue Inside", traduit bien) soit aussi le fruit d'un trouble issu de rapports incestueux avec l'un ou l'autre de ses monstrueux géniteurs. (Il n'est d'ailleurs pas exclu que les deux parents l'aient entraîné très tôt au spectacle de leurs bachanales perverses, ce qui expliquerait sa compulsivité pour les entrailles des machines sur lesquelles il s'affaire désormais).
> Non, Mesdames et Messieurs, le petit Mackie n'est pas un monstre sauvé du pire par des parents généreux. Il est le produit meutri et mutilé d'une enfance passée auprès de deux monstres assoiffés de stupre et de luxure, des animaux sexuels auprès de qui les bonobos eux-mêmes ne sont que des amateurs.
> ...



et tu crois qu'on peu piquer des sous a Amok et a bengilli avec ça devant un tribunal ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois qu'on peu piquer des sous a Amok et a bengilli avec ça devant un tribunal ?



On ne peut pas faire d'omelette sans casser des ½ufs


----------



## poildep (6 Avril 2005)

J'entretiens des rapports* plus qu'hebdomadaires avec anntraxh depuis l'été dernier. Nous nous connaissions de vue depuis bien plus longtemps (j'avais été barman là où elle était cliente) mais n'avions jamais eu l'occasion de vraiment discuter avant que le hasard nous réunisse à la même table de bistrot (décidément) et nous fasse réaliser que nous avions quelques goûts et centres d'intérêt communs.
Être son ami est une chance. D'abord parce que son vécu, sa culture et son altruisme forcent le respect, mais aussi et SURTOUT parce qu'elle fait super bien la bouffe et qu'elle me réserve régulièrement des tuperoires pleins de petit salé aux lentilles, de couscous, de choucroute, de cassoulet, ou autre petit plat maison.
En échange, anntraxh ne réclame rien, et c'est exactement ce qu'elle obtient. J'essaye néanmoins, pour me donner bonne conscience, de participer au redressement de l'éducation de sa fille (qui est cinglée), de sa chatte** (qui est cinglée) et de son homme (qui est indescriptible), mais en vain.
Anntraxh passerait vraiment pour une amie parfaite si je m'arrêtais là mais elle a commis un acte d'une irresponsabilité que je ne pourrai jamais lui pardonner. Elle m'a fait connaître macG. C'est donc à cause d'elle si je suis toujours accro aujourd'hui.
Donc, finalement, je la hais. (Brigitte la hait*** aussi, d'ailleurs)
:love:




* ça n'a rien de sexuel
** ça n'a rien de sexuel
*** euh...


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En moins de temps qu'il n'en faut à Mackie pour contacter une nouvelle inscrite, nous Gin Tonisions dans un bar d'angle (les bars font souvent un angle, probablement pour éviter aux consommateurs l'appréhension de la ligne droite), racontant de préférence n'importe quoi, ce que nous faisons très bien. Puis ce fut le restaurant, ou face a des plats asiatiques nous nous lancammes*** dans des conversations débridées, les échanges se faisant à baguettes rompues et dans des effluves de vin, vite suivies par l'odeur exotique d'alcools venant de régions où les champs de riz s'étendent à perte de vue et dans lesquelles les paysannes se coiffent de chapeaux coniques pouvant également servir de tabouret aux européennes en mal d'amour.
> Bengilli, ressemblant de plus en plus a la mère Mac Miche et les cheveux comme passés a la débroussailleuse d'un jardinier pervers prenait des poses de Lady, le Doc Evil jurait ses grands Dieux que l'avenir de l'homme était dans l'alcootest anal et moi.... Moi... Je ne me souviens plus.
> Nous avons bu jusqu'à en perdre la tête. J'ai des flashs de bruits étranges, de chutes niagaresques de sannybroyeur, d'un retour nocturne ou chaque capot nous servait de béquille, et ensuite d'un trou noir.



Nous avions promis de ne plus jamais évoquer cette soirée dans le détail 

Ceci dit, les nombreux nioubies qui lisent ces lignes en cachette (ils sont actuellement deux bonnes douzaines à frétiller de la souris, comme en atteste le "Qui est en ligne" qui ne dévoile sa substantifique moëlle qu'aux cardinaux et aux papes), il est possible d'aller goûter à une part de l'antologie de ces forums en effectuant un pélerinage derrière l'avenue de Choisy et de se rendre, à pas lents ou à genoux, dans les différents lieux saints de vos prophètes : le Bar du Coin, aux Délices de Shangaï, ou chez Tang Frères pour ramener des souvenirs...


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois qu'on peu piquer des sous a Amok et a bengilli avec ça devant un tribunal ?



Je pense... mais vu le pognon que tu te fais au black chaque mois en recel de goodies Apple, nous irons devant ton percepteur pendant ce temps


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

« Je fais aussi la liste des commissions » disait Oskar Schindler, et force est de constater qu'il n'est pas le seul. Pour celles et ceux qui auraient raté le début du film, voici un résumé des épisodes précédents :

- bengilli
- rezba
- Foguenne
- Amok : 1 | 2
- supermoquette, alias "Le Coucou inverti de Lausanne".
- sonnyboy
- joanes
- macinside : 1 | 2
- ficelle
- DocEvil
- WebOliver
- anntraxh


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je pense... mais vu le pognon que tu te fais au black chaque mois en recel de goodies Apple, nous irons devant ton percepteur pendant ce temps



justement c'est une perceptrice, (1m67 rousse 90-65-85) avec un jolie tatouage sur la fesse droite


----------



## bengilli (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement c'est une perceptrice, (1m67 rousse 90-65-85) avec un jolie tatouage sur la fesse droite



Ok... ben on lui épluchera le dossier fiscal aussi alors


----------



## rezba (7 Avril 2005)

"On lui épluchera le _fessier discal_" ?


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Je fais aussi la liste des commissions » disait Oskar Schindler, et force est de constater qu'il n'est pas le seul. Pour celles et ceux qui auraient raté le début du film, voici un résumé des épisodes précédents :
> 
> - bengilli
> - rezba
> ...


 
Cherchez l'intrus..


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2005)

Pfou vous faites chier j'ai plus le temps de prendre la plume, pourtant c'est pas l'envie qui me manque

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2005)

« Le plus beau sujet du Bar », Le Parisien.
« Un monument », Paris Match.
« DocEvil se surpasse », Nature.
« Même sonnyboy est sous le charme ! », Nice-Matin.
« Le Pape est mort », La Croix.
« DocEvil : son drame secret », Ici Paris.
« Un sujet top-sexy », Girls.

Alors, c'est pas bientôt fini de flooder dans mon beau sujet ? Bande de nazes !


----------



## mado (7 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> « Le plus beau sujet du Bar », Le Parisien.
> « Un monument », Paris Match.
> « DocEvil se surpasse », Nature.
> « Même sonnyboy est sous le charme ! », Nice-Matin.
> ...


 
y'a encore un intrus..


----------



## joanes (7 Avril 2005)

J'aurais aimé, moi aussi, présenter ici quelqu'un, le seul problème est qu'il n'est plus à présenter. Ou alors il me faudrait, de lui, dire quelque mal ou, en rajouter encore, dans un panégyrique et peut-être froisser sa frèle modestie  .
Je ne puis m'y résoudre, ne sachant par où commencer   .

Je ne ferais alors que lui dire encore ce qu'il sait déjà, que je l'aime et que c'est bon de l'avoir, comme ami certes, mais aussi comme compagnon de cette route que l'on s'est choisi tout deux, comme parrain aussi, car avec les petits il n'a pas son pareil en patience (parfois trop peut-être, mais c'est vrai que je n'en ai guère  ).
Je veux lui dire encore, pour qu'il ne soit pas en restes, que j'ai encore (toujours) quelques idées de hot-dog et que, bien que l'on ai loupé -enfin, surtout moi- (par ma timidité peut-être), le premier, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en aura d'autres   :rateau: 

Bien à toi mon ami, bien à toi mon frère.


----------



## Nephou (7 Avril 2005)

Je me suis longtemps demandé si j'aurai un jour le courage de contribuer à ce fil de discussion. Je ne sais toujours pas. Bref...

On le reconnaît immédiatement à son profil : la bedaine riante et le sourire accroché au cornet de frites (celui de jeudi dernier). La chemise accordée à la livrée de son iMac. On ne peut le louper même s'il arrive qu'il nous manque. L'écho de ses pas résonne entre deux baies "sécurisées" accompagné de discrets « arf ! », ponctuation naturelle de ses pensées.

Il sait distiller à la fois -- avec la douceur de l'ancien para qu'il est -- une nostalgie douce amère et une folie salée. Laissant ainsi tout le sucre pour les fraises. Le bonhomme voyage et nous fait voyager de prisons en prisons pour mieux nous évader. En Belgique, en Afrique ou en Allemagne, ses souvenirs glissent sur une pente mousseuse de bière partagée. Celle qui délie les mains et les gorges nouées.

« Il est une bande de nases à lui tout seul » comme dirait la chanson...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Il est des jours comme celui dont je vous parle.

Des jours ou il ne se passe rien au Bar, des jours ou Sonnyboy est obligé de tourner sans fin au dessus du forum à la recherche dun posteur blessé ou affaibli, dont il pourra se repaître de bon appétit.

En général quand cest comme ça, la facilité cest daller dans un sujet du type " Bonjour ou au revoir les amis " et dy abraser le premier venu dont la simple présence prouve la culpabilité.

Cest en tenant ce raisonnement, que ce jour là, je suis allé sur " Les users de laurore ", les pages défilaient sous mes doigts agiles quand tout à coup, il est apparuil semblait sortir du four, il était brillant, manifestement au beurre, on devinait quil était chaud

*UN CROISSANT ! ! !*

Quelquun avait cru bon de poster, une photo de croissant ! ! !
Je regardais lauteur de ce crime odieux, cétait une certaine *ROBERTAV*
Je décidais immédiatement à lunanimité de moi même, de labraser à mort.

Durant de longues semaines je la poursuivais de mes assiduités, à chacun de ses posts correspondait un GNA GNA GNA écrit par mes soins, jéructais devant mon écran, je voulais la réduire au silence, je voulais labolition des croissants, et des bons sentiments au rabais, et autres saloperies di mierda que jabhorre.

Moi dans toute ma splendeur : Méchant, gratuit, vil, puant mais tellement drôle, et à la finesse légendaire (je dis du bien de moi, comme ça, ça se répète et après on sait plus dou cest parti).

Et puis à force de chercher ses posts, jai fini par en lire certains (il mest arrivé la même chose avec Doquéville de sinistre mémoire), je découvrais une mère de famille, avec les préoccupations quont les gens qui ont cru bon de transmettre leur patrimoine génétique Un peu naïve, un peu gnan gnan, un peu sympa aussi faut le dire, mais surtout endurante très endurante, elle a bien tenu la ptite, mes injures semblaient glisser sur elle comme des pets sur une toile cirée

Et puis on a finit par échanger quelques MP, et le dernier foyer de résistance est tombé, elle est dorigine italienne cest pour ça que son orthographe approche celle de mackie, du coup, je me retrouvais sans argument

Donc voilà, me voici réduit au silence une fois de plus le combat cesse encore faute de combattant

Va falloir que je me trouve une autre victime, la petite madonna a lair pas mal, je vais létudier un peu avant de commencer mon inexorable travail de sape.


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

Quel nioubie de la prose, ce sonny. Vous voulez parier qu'il a tapé son texte dans Word (pour corriger les fautes !  ) et qu'ensuite il l'a copié-collé dans son post ? Comme ça, on a toutes les balises de daube d'Office sous forme de "?", et en plus on se cogne de l'helvética à lire...

Et avec ça, il veut s'attaquer à Madonna... 
Il serait pas en train de partir de la caisse, le serpent ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Avril 2005)

Comme c'est emprunt de nostalgie.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel nioubie de la prose, ce sonny. Vous voulez pariez qu'il a tapé son texte dans Word (pour corriger les fautes !  ) et qu'ensuite il l'a copié-collé dans son post ? Comme ça, on a toutes les balises de daube d'Office sous forme de "?"...
> Et avec ça, il veut s'attaquer à Madonna...
> Il serait pas en train de partir de la caisse, le serpent ?


 

Je tape toujours dans word, mais c'est parce que si y a une huile qui passe à mon bureau c'est plus facile à quitter, et moins démasque si je suis surpris...


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je tape toujours dans word, mais c'est parce que si y a une huile qui passe à mon bureau c'est plus facile à quitter, et moins démasque si je suis surpris...



Ah.... Parce que tu ne sais pas changer d'application en un dixième de seconde en appuyant sur pomme+tab ? 



(PS : gros nase toi-même  )


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Pomme non..pas au boulot...

J'ai des appli assez lourdes et un PC assez vieux...donc inertie importante en cas de changement brutal...


Et qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de gros nase... s'il vous plait je vous en prie...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Merde moi qui croyait que sonnyboy etait un vrai anti heros, plus ca va et plus il est fleur bleu.

Tout a commencé par moins d'abrasion, le grain du papier de verre s'est sans doute emoussé.

Ensuite il s'est mit a avoir des problème de bagnole, et il a une citroen.... bonjour l'anti heros... 

Pis il a switché sur la plateforme qui nous rassemble ici....

Et pour finir il s'emeut des chichis de nana


Ou qu'il est le sonny du debut ?? me manquerait presque 


Au debut j'voulais lui mettre ma main dans la gueule, maintenant j'aimerais mieux lui mettre une grande frappe dans l'dos autour d'un verre. Enfin 2 plutôt, mais un lait fraise pour sonny, a la cuillère pas au shaker (que ca reste quand meme un peu "heros - anti heros")


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

S'il vous plait... je vous en prie...

Au fait Rezbounet, vu que tu n'aimes pas helvética, je t'ai mis pire...

Je t'ai tout mis en ARIAL !!!!!! 

AH AH AH AH AH !!!


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pomme non..pas au boulot...


Oups, pardon*. C'est comment le switch rapide d'une appli à l'autre, sur les machines "normales" ? 




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire de gros nase... s'il vous plait je vous en prie...



Ah, pardon*, mélange de correspondance privée et publique. Autant pour moi ! 








*Je dis deux fois "pardon", qu'on m'en excuse, c'est une faiblesse. Normalement, ça fait longtemps qu'on pardonne plus, mais qu'on tue. Mais on est en semaine de deuil papal, faut faire des concessions. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Ici c'est alt-tab..


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous plait... je vous en prie...
> 
> Au fait Rezbounet, vu que tu n'aimes pas helvética, je t'ai mis pire...
> 
> ...


 
Avec Arial, c'est bien connu tu laves plus blanc que blanc


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Rezbounet ...



J'aurais tout lu, ici, tout ! 

Je t'en offre mon 5000ème post, tiens ! :love:


----------



## naas (8 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel nioubie de la prose, ce sonny. Vous voulez parier qu'il a tapé son texte dans Word (pour corriger les fautes !  )


:bebe: les ? comme les bons newbee d'antan     tiens au moins ça me fait bien rire ça  :love:

sonnyboy tapes sur word...


je verrais bien un gros titre dans voici du style: 

  en exclusivité pour voici,   les photos volées de sonnyboy tapant sur word avec ses petes mains toutes frêles,   ses proches parlent,


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2005)

_Longtemps, je me suis levé de bonne heure._


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Longtemps, je me suis levé de bonne heure._



Voilà. Je viens de me faire un petit plaisir. J'aurais bien sûr préféré que par défaut la formule vBulletin soit "écrit à l'origine par Amok", mais ne finassons pas. Suite à cette man½uvre frauduleuse des tas de bacheliers récents lisant ces lignes vont penser, lorsqu'ils vont retomber sur ces mots par hasard dans une librairie, qu'un obscur Nioub pseudoïsé "Marcel P." lit non seulement Mac Génération, mais y trouve aussi son inspiration.

On pourrait se poser la question (d'ailleurs je vous imagine bien avec cet air ahuri qui caractérise une bonne partie d'entre vous, vous la posant) de savoir ce que cette phrase obscure peut bien faire ici, égarée au milieu de smileys qui pour certains sont un langage à part entière, tellement intégré qu'il est devenu leur langue maternelle, une forme de pensée unique. A cela je répondrais que _le temps perdu_ à effacer vos conneries douteuses m'autorise ce plaisir simple, bien moins douloureux qu'un supplice iPodesque, mais au moins aussi drôle. Et puis je suis cardinal et ma souris a le pouvoir absolu, donc le premier qui moufte ira tâter la paille humide des cachots sans sommation, tombant bien vite dans l'oubli et n'ayant plus que ses yeux pour pleurer.

Vous dire si ce qui suit est sérieux et parfaitement documenté : là on ne rigole plus et ce n'est pas parce que deux ou trois morues et quelques maquereaux traînent encore ici ou là que votre iCal s'est bloqué sur le premier avril.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2005)

Avant toute chose, je tiens a resituer ce post dans son contexte. Il y a quelques jours j'ai commis ici un message dont la simplicité fut prise par certains comme de la simplissimité (mot qui n'existe probablement pas, donc pour le coup Marcel P. = 0 / Amok =1). J'avais pourtant l'impression, en ce qui me concerne, que ces quelques lignes  se suffisaient et que point n'était besoin d'en rajouter pour aller à l'essentiel. Certains esprits retors y virent une perfidie, une manigance dont l'Amok est coutumier et voibassèrent (Marcel P. = 0 / Amok =2) qu'il fallait en fait décrypter derrière l'apparente gentillesse de ce mot doux une violente diatribe contre son sujet principal.

Nous voici donc (enfin, surtout vous puisque jusqu'à preuve du contraire je sais encore ce que j'écris) en possession de l'ensemble des éléments. Je vous aime globalement bien -hormis deux ou trois cafards qui vivent ici- mais j'avoue que parfois je me demande pourquoi vos parents se sont saignés aux quatre veines pour vous permettre d'aller vous curer le nez sur des bancs graffités, dans d'obscures maisons de tolérances portant l'infamie de l'éducation nationale. Vous faites maintenant le rapprochement ? Bon, je vais développer. Si c'est trop d'un seul coup, n'ayez crainte : j'ai prévu des pauses et vous pouvez prendre des notes.

La Suisse est un pays étrange.

Déjà, parce qu'il est peuplé par des Suisses, ce qui ne lasse pas de me réjouir. La vision de tous ces individus parlant (pour les plus fréquentables) une langue relativement proche de la mienne (avec quelques différences : toute demoiselle ayant un jour croisé mes nuits vous dira qu'il y a dans des détails parfois beaucoup d'importance) mais avec un accent ridicule qui n'a même pas l'audace d'être Belge me fait profondément douter de toute théorie Darwinienne.

Ensuite, parce que j'ai toujours trouvé assez extraordinaire de porter au poignet gauche de petites maisons de bois dont un oiseau s'échappe avec une régularité de métronome pour rappeler le temps qui passe. Vous n'êtes jamais allé en Suisse ? Rien que ca vaut le déplacement : il y a les pauvres (relativisons : un pauvre Hélvète, c'est comme un Français aisé mais en moins Français), portant de toutes petites masures habités par des serins de plastique, et les riches qui arborent des villes entières -de la main à l'épaule, avec rues, commerces, buildings, l'ensemble faisant un raffut de tous les diables toutes les soixante minutes lorsque des vols entiers de Cuculus canorus se mettent à chanter l'hymne national.
C'est bien simple : à midi, dans les quartiers boursiers tout s'arrête. Impossible de se parler dans ce maelström de cris d'oiseaux qui réveille les chiens de race dormant à l'arrière des Ferraris et font rire aux éclats les quelques touristes préférant perdre leurs congés payés à Genève plutôt que dans des iles où la mer est bleue, le ciel aussi, et les filles cuivrées. Car les Suisses trouvent que les montres sont vulgaires puisque tout le monde en porte. Ils les fabriquent, nuance, mais c'est uniquement pour gonfler les chiffres du commerce extérieur. Certains exportent du camembert, eux inondent la planète de vraies Rollex parce qu'ils n'ont jamais trouvé la formule pour fabriquer un fromage digne de ce nom. La moisissure est un art, l'horlogerie une industrie.

Le Suisse est donc industriel. Il aime l'ordre et la propreté comme la femme aime la carte bleue d'un homme. Maladivement.
Par exemple, il a des poubelles pour tout recycler : le bois, le papier monnaie, le carton, le plastique, le latex usagé, l'eau sale, l'eau propre, la poussière de son aspirateur, l'osier, les objets que des non-Suisses ont touchés, et les scoubidoubidous. C'est pour ca que les appartements Suisses sont plus grands que la moyenne : rien que la surface au sol occupée par les containers des particuliers suffirait à loger la moitié de la population de Mexico. On comprend donc rapidement pourquoi ces loustics sont devenus les maîtres de la précision : essayez de faire tenir 50% de la population de la capitale du Mexique dans un placard, et on reparlera de vos compétences.
C'est aussi pour cette raison que la natalité Suisse est une des plus faibles d'europe : le temps de trouver la bonne poubelle, Monsieur dort et Madame a mal a la tête.

Par définition, on l'aura compris, un Suisse est toujours à l'heure. Un Suisse rebelle est en avance, histoire de marquer sa désapprobation. Il y a d'ailleurs, dans ce pays, des policiers formés spécialement pour serrer les quelques inconscients surpris en train d'attendre le bus. Puisqu'il est indiqué qu'il passe a 13 heures 45 minutes et 0 secondes, le fait d'attendre est soupçonneux et le perturbateur doit en répondre devant les autorités fédérales. Idem pour les toilettes publiques. Après avoir introduit votre pièce, vous avez exactement 3 minutes 15 pour épancher : un institut a en effet évalué après des études poussées (au propre comme au figuré) que passé ce délai vous tiriez au flanc. A l'échéance un bruit de trompettes précède l'ouverture des portes et on ne compte plus le nombre de frenchies, le futal en position dite "du SonnyBoy" qui gesticulent en hurlant leurs droits fondamentaux (si je puis dire) sur le trottoir. Si globalement les Français se méfient des Suisses, c'est (aussi) à cause de ca : on ne plaisante pas avec le cul d'un descendant de ceux qui vous ont flanqués une raclée mémorable en 1515, sinon on se demande à quoi ca sert de faire la guerre et de la gagner.


----------



## Amok (8 Avril 2005)

Bon, il y a bien sûr le chocolat. Fabriqué par des bestioles dans des stations d'alpages durant la saison creuse, il parait qu'il est mangeable. J'évite le chocolat, parce que c'est bon pour le moral et que ca met de bonne humeur : un Amok de bonne humeur n'est plus un Amok. La première fois qu'un Suisse m'en a offert, c'était sous forme de pièces d'argents. De fausses pièces, je précise, parce que me filer des vraies aurait probablement été de trop bon goût. Ils en ont plein les coffres, mais pour les faire cracher, brosse toi l'alu avec une pince à épiler, sauf si tu es natif de Sicile et que tu t'appelles Corléone. Là, pour le coup t'es traité comme le pape de son vivant : l'office du tourisme bancaire te file un dépliant t'indiquant les heures d'ouverture des guichets (de minuit à 0 heures 59 soit 23 heures et 59 secondes, la dernière seconde étant pour laver les carreaux des hygiaphones), les heures de sieste des douaniers francais (en gros, de 9 heures du matin a 2O heures, le bureau étant ensuite désert, surtout les soirs de matchs télévisés) et la façon de dépenser intelligemment tes économies, à savoir l'adresse de la banque la plus proche de celle que tu viens de quitter. Mais là je m'égare. J'en reviens à nos marmottes après cet intermède digne du National Géographic : des pièces en chocolat disais-je que je n'ai pas eu le temps de goûter puisque une femme se trouvait dans la pièce et qu'elle a profité du fait que les donateurs se prosternaient à mes pieds pour avaler l'ensemble du paquet, pensant probablement faire le tri plus tard, l'argent n'ayant pas d'odeur.

Ceux qui lisent encore ces lignes me diront, histoire de faire l'intéressant, que les Belges aussi font du chocolat. C'est tout à fait exact. Il semblerait même que cela soit un point de discorde entre les deux peuples, chacun défendant son carré. Le Belge serait plus fondant, le Suisse plus craquant. Perso je m'en fous mais j'aime donner mon avis lorsque les deux combattants sont près de moi : ca fout toujours la zone et j'adore voir un Belge tabasser un Suisse, l'inverse me réjouissant aussi, mais un peu moins.

Hier soir, je me suis assoupi devant un clip de Mireille Mathieu. Je m'imaginais Hélvète. J'avais des tas de poubelles multicolores débordant de trucs qui suffiraient à ouvrir un hypermarché dans un pays d'Afrique centrale, j'hésitais entre acheter une Audi et une Lexus, je prenais l'apéritif avec Sylko qui rayait mon plancher de ses skis qu'il ne quitte jamais (même pour dormir), et j'allais ensuite rejoindre Pitchoune dans une pièce tapissée de miroirs. Comme c'était un rêve, elle n'avait pas mal à la tête et j'avais une forme olympique. Toute la nuit, ses doigts griffèrent les draps blancs comme la neige éternelle des montagnes que l'on devinaient par la baie vitrée et le Squale jouait de la harpe au pied du lit, vêtu d'une ceinture de feuilles, berger Andros de mes fruits confus de tant de bonheur.

Hélas, au moment où j'allais enfin pouvoir hurler mon bonheur dans un ultime spasme, je me suis reveillé la sueur aux tempes, hoquetant et les boutons du 501 fichés dans le mur d'en façe. Mireille dansant la gigue coiffée d'un bonnet phrygien sur l'écran m'a rappelé mon triste sort : j'ai une montre espagnole, j'étais bien trop jeune pour faire Mai 68 et les seules révolutions que j'ai connues furent pour tenter de me renverser du trone de la glorieuse Stylandie et me remplacer par WebO, puis Molgow. J'achète mon cacao (même pas équitable) à Carrefour, je n'ai pas comme Supermoquette fait hurler de plaisir des dizaines de milliers de femmes et même pas UNE Suissesse, je n'ai pas sur des skis l'élégance nonchalante de Silko, je n'ai pas créé MacG,  je suis incapable de contenir 127 litres de bière simultanément et dans une seule vessie comme le Squale et surtout je ne suis pas capable de porter des schlapettes comme Web'O sait le faire.

Alors vous l'aurez compris : si je chambre les Suisses, ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne sont pas sympathiques ! C'est justement parce que a chaque fois que j'en ai rencontré un qui traine ici, je l'ai trouvé sympathique. Et ca, ca me fout les coucous.


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Fait une demande de nationalité suisse ca ira mieux


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2005)

J'ai poussé la porte du bar pour de mauvaises raisons, un jour d'été sans canicule. Je me suis pris les pieds dans le tapis d'ailleurs.. A ma décharge une méconnaissance totale de ce monde, alors seulement virtuel. Et puis sur la scène de ce théâtre numérique, j'ai croisé et recroisé, une diablotine et son trident. Une aura discrète mais perceptible à chaque post. Une énergie vivifiante. 
Une approche lente et discrète, des coïncidences surprenantes, des fous rires jusque tard dans la nuit juste interrompus par des chocolats chauds incomparables, des remontées de bretelles, depuis je suis accro ! 
Il y a des rencontres qui changent le cours d'une vie.
Talchan et Lorna sont à classer dans cette catégorie.
Un duo de choc (anti-choc devrais-je dire  ). 

Vivement ce soir ! :love:


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Joli portrait !_
> :love:


 
Bien en dessous de la réalité, mais j'ai un peu de mal à aligner plus de 3 mots en ce moment .


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

T'as qu'à mimer !


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Avril 2005)

Tout a commencé &#8230; on ne sait plus &#8230;

Un message &#8230; Une bouteille à la mer &#8230;

Perdu dans les autoroutes numériques &#8230;

Mes yeux furent attirés par &#8230;

Des mots &#8230;

Des idées &#8230;

De la souffrance &#8230;

Des souvenirs &#8230;

Pour devenir &#8230;



 L &#8230;



L&#8217;échange se prolongea &#8230;

Pris une nouvelle tournure &#8230;

S&#8217;immisca dans le corps &#8230;

&#8230; dans la tête &#8230;

&#8230; dans le c½ur &#8230;

&#8230; savoir qu&#8217;Elle est là &#8230;

&#8230; à t&#8217;attendre &#8230;



&#8230; et tu la guettes &#8230;

&#8230;. Tel un tigre &#8230;



_Car tu n&#8217;es qu&#8217;un tigre &#8230;_

_ Qu&#8217;espérais-tu ?_ 









Merci à Toi,



D&#8217;exister​


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Drogué...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Toi mefi...


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Drogué...


 
C'est mon portrait  ? T'aurais pu te fouler un peu


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Toi tu auras droit à un portrait quand j'en saurai un peu plus...
Patience belle enfant...


----------



## rezba (8 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'était un rêve, elle n'avait pas mal à la tête *et* j'avais une forme olympique.



C'était donc un rêve.  :love:




			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points à d'autres au lieu d'en filer toujours aux mêmes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai poussé la porte du bar ...
> 
> Vivement ce soir ! :love:



Rhooo ben .. :rose: ... 

T'as de la chance j'ai un sac à faire  ... 

_ps : vivement ce soir je suis d'accord !:love:_


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo ben .. :rose: ...
> 
> T'as de la chance j'ai un sac à faire  ...
> 
> _ps : vivement ce soir je suis d'accord !:love:_


 
Qui traites tu de sac à f....... ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2005)

Relis sonny, la reponse te sautera aux globes occulaires


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est des jours comme celui dont je vous parle.....





      :love:


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas le droit de bouler... alors je prends le parti de rougir




_pis les chiffres je jongle pas avec : c'est un coup à se faire :modo: :rateau: _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

« J'écris des super trucs, c'est trop d'la balle ! » confiait Marcel Proust à François Mauriac, et force est de constater qu'il n'est pas le seul. Pour celles et ceux qui auraient raté le début du film, voici un résumé des épisodes précédents :

- bengilli
- rezba : 1 | 2
- Foguenne
- Amok : 1 | 2
- supermoquette, alias "Le Coucou inverti de Lausanne".
- sonnyboy
- joanes
- macinside : 1 | 2
- ficelle
- DocEvil
- WebOliver
- anntraxh
- thebiglebowsky
- robertav
- La Suisse, drame bourgeois en deux actes précédé d'un fort émouvant _Avis aux nioubies_ : Première partie | Seconde partie
- Lorna
- Portrait d'une anonyme
- Nephou


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

Les jours passent, puis les saisons et les années. Lui ne change pas ; on reconnait son pas lourd et sa voix fluette aux titres accrocheurs ou abscons mais souvent déjà vus* qu'il sait si bien composer en capitales non accentuées.

 Sa patience n'a de limite que le nombre de ses contributions, rarement plus.

Il aime à se fourrer dans la gueule du loup quand il ne se goure pas dans le feule d'Amok.

Il se retrouve tout le temps en slip à force de tomber le futal mais ne prend jamais froid grace à ses nombreuses vestes.

C'est le seul à trembler des menaces de bannissement de mackie

Il sent souvent l'urine.**

Il se révolte pour un rien mais il a sûrement raison non ?


Mais qui ? Le newbie

--------------------------
* on admettra la graphie « déjà bus »  
** un petit panneau peut être ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui ? Le newbie



Il y a des nioubies qui n'ont jamais été médiocres et de glorieux anciens qui n'ont jamais pu être autre chose... C'est avant tout une question de personnalité.


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

on est bien d'accord  _c'en est presque indécent non ? _


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on est bien d'accord  _c'en est presque indécent non ? _



Pour la dernière fois : *il n'y aura jamais rien de sexuel entre nous !*


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Depuis on se croise, ses *Bonjour* de l'aurore


En fait, c'est plus souvent des *Bonjour*.

Ce qui est beaucoup plus énervant. :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche ; j'y vais.




:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:








_Juste : non non teo ne postillonne pas ses croissants. En tout cas, j'ai pas vu... 
  


_


			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est beaucoup plus énervant. :love:



Ça c'est _un peu_ fait exprès...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Eh oui, j'ai eu l'insigne honneur de pénétrer dans le bunker de golf...  Tout d'abord, il faut se faufiler dans un dédale indescriptible. Ne pas se tromper de secteur, d'immeuble, d'entrée, de couloir, d'ascenseur, de cage d'escalier et enfin de porte.

Enfin, on est arrivé. Mais pas encore à l'intérieur: deux vigiles (ils ressemblent à ceux des points discos négatifs tiens...) vous barrent la porte. Il faut prononcer la phrase magique pour entrer: «Oui, j'ai fais une recherche avant de venir ici.» Miracle, la porte s'ouvre, mais vous n'êtes pas au bout de vos peine: un molosse d'au moins 75 kilos, oreilles comprises, vous accueille, la langue pendante et les pattes acérées. Pas méchant. Plutôt très affectueux, on dira. Après avoir tenté de le repousser, vous arrivez enfin dans l'antre du golf, après vous être accrochés aux lianes de câbles Ethernet et après avoir enjambé des MacPlus/SE traînant un peu partout entre les revues _SVM Mac_, _Vous et votre Mac_, et des manuels d'Apple II. Il est là le golf, devant vous, et il modère sec. Ses trois écrans allumés, son G5 et son iBook, à l'affût du moindre nioubie égaré. NetBarrier d'un côté et VirusBarrier de l'autre, nous voilà paré à affronter le Net et ses vandales de grands chemins. Tout va très vite, c'est très impressionnant: fusion, fermeture, scindage de sujets, messagerie privée, iChat et téléphone, tout cela quasi dans la même minute avec quatre ou cinq posteurs différents!   

J'ai tenté d'attraper le réseau Airport: malheur à moi: un système de cryptage avec carte à puce est obligatoire pour y pénétrer, sous l'½il des vigiles. J'ai donc bien vite déchanté pour continuer à contempler ce spectacle inoubliable.

J'ai bien voulu prendre quelques photos. Je m'y suis risqué malgré le panneau l'interdisant à l'entrée: les deux vigiles ont vite fait de me remettre à l'ordre, et de me confisquer au passage mon appareil numérique.

On en revient: mais lessivé.


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en revient: mais lessivé.







Mouarfff...
La Défense, c'est La Défense :rateau:
C'est pas un lieu pour un frêle suisse ​


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, j'ai eu l'insigne honneur de pénétrer dans le bunker de golf...  Tout d'abord, il faut se faufiler dans un dédale indescriptible. Ne pas se tromper de secteur, d'immeuble, d'entrée, de couloir, d'ascenseur, de cage d'escalier et enfin de porte.
> 
> Enfin, on est arrivé. Mais pas encore à l'intérieur: deux vigiles (ils ressemblent à ceux des points discos négatifs tiens...) vous barrent la porte. Il faut prononcer la phrase magique pour entrer: «Oui, j'ai fais une recherche avant de venir ici.» Miracle, la porte s'ouvre, mais vous n'êtes pas au bout de vos peine: un molosse d'au moins 75 kilos, oreilles comprises, vous accueille, la langue pendante et les pattes acérées. Pas méchant. Plutôt très affectueux, on dira. Après avoir tenté de le repousser, vous arrivez enfin dans l'antre du golf, après vous être accrochés aux lianes de câbles Ethernet et après avoir enjambé des MacPlus/SE traînant un peu partout entre les revues _SVM Mac_, _Vous et votre Mac_, et des manuels d'Apple II. Il est là le golf, devant vous, et il modère sec. Ses trois écrans allumés, son G5 et son iBook, à l'affût du moindre nioubie égaré. NetBarrier d'un côté et VirusBarrier, nous voilà paré à affronter le Net et ses vandales de grands chemins. Tout va très vite, c'est très impressionnant: fusion, fermeture, scindage de sujets, messagerie privée, iChat et téléphone, tout cela quasi dans la même minute avec quatre ou cinq posteurs différents!
> 
> ...



   

Enfin du journalisme d'investigation, de l'enquête sur le terrain, de la vraie télé-réalité


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

LucG (voir ci-dessus et pour cause), est le vieux briscard tel qu'on se l'imagine, du moins tel que l'on peut imaginer les éternels étudiants. Il a parcouru toutes les éditions ayant décidé, alors que les écoles n'étaient pas encore mixtes, que si le jupon valait bien évidemment qu'on le court, rien ne valait de se mettre la science directement dans l'oeil. Au moins, ce "tien" là valait mieux que tous les autres "tu l'auras". N'imaginez pas qu'il vous lorgne d'un mauvais oeil malgré cela. De toute la hauteur de son savoir sélénique, quelques millions de mots vous contemplent. Sa lumière viendra avec de la chance baigner votre frêle demeure d'être au cerveau endormi. Alors il vous fera peut-être ouvrir un oeil voire les deux. C'est là l'une de ses joies. De toute la puissance de son téléobjectif d'érudit il scrute, fouille, cherche. Il va explorer là où vous ne saurez peut-être jamais et où il ne savait pas lui-même, comme nous tous, avant d'y avoir mis sa lunette. Si vous voyez quelque chose briller n'oubliez pas que du haut de sa lune LucG nous contemple.


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Enfin du journalisme d'investigation, de l'enquête sur le terrain, de la vraie télé-réalité


Je n'ai, hélas, pas son trait de plume pour vous raconter les aventures du WebO au Louvres ou encore au Jardin des Plantes et c'est bien dommage    :rateau:
Mais je m'appliquerai, à la prochaine ÆS Vaudoise, pour faire un portrait du ch'tit suisse dans les vignes du seigneur puisque telle est la villégiature de celui-ci en Helvétie


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai, hélas, pas son trait de plume pour vous raconter les aventures du WebO au Louvres ou encore au Jardin des Plantes et c'est bien dommage    :rateau:
> Mais je m'appliquerai, à la prochaine ÆS Vaudoise, pour faire un portrait du ch'tit suisse dans les vignes du seigneur puisque telle est la villégiature de celui-ci en Helvétie



Je suis impatient...  Il y a certainement beaucoup à dire.    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2005)

_Ce fil est destiné avant tout à décrire des personnes qui nous sont chères, je vais m'employer ici à décrire un lieu... mais qui ne serait rien sans les personnes qui l'on fait et qui le font vivre._

Direction le Sud...

Premièrement, il faut pénétrer dans les remparts. Ensuite trouver la petite ruelle et ensuite apercevoir la porte verte, discrète. C'est là que tout commence alors. La montée, la face nord des Grandes Jorasses. C'est un escalier dingue! J'en voudrais un comme ça chez moi! Comme dans les dessins animés! On tourne, on grimpe, on ne voit jamais arriver le haut, mais on est attiré irrésistiblement par l'odeur des bons petits plats mijotés dans la cuisine, tout là-haut... Pendant la montée, on entend aussi des rires d'enfants qui proviennent du haut, du bas de partout. La maison vit.

Puis, on parvient au sommet, enfin presque tout en-haut. La pièce est accueillante, tout comme les hôtes des lieux. La table est mise et nous invite à faire ripaille. On passe du bon temps dans cet endroit, on rigole, on mange, on parle, on bois, un peu, beaucoup. On vit, on s'amuse, on partage.

On peut aussi continuer l'ascension encore un peu, jusque tout en-haut, on y découvre le Mistral qui nous fouette le visage, mais aussi un paysage magnifique de toits provençaux. On peut fermer les yeux et rêver. 

Le moment est venu de redescendre. On a qu'à se laisser glisser pour aller retrouver l'air, parfois frais, du Sud. Pendant la descente, on a alors tout le temps pour se raconter des histoires ou se laisser aller tout simplement.

On a qu'une seule envie, y revenir.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2006)

Moi aussi, je vais parler d'un lieu. 
Un endroit coincé entre ciel et terre, entre eau et brume.
Une falaise.
Un col.
Le Col du Chat.

Face au lac du Bourget. En Savoie.
La falaise est large, de loin, pas très haute. De près, l'on voit qu'elle impressionne finalement beaucoup plus qu'on ne le soupçonnait.
Plus on s'approche, plus on ressent cette force étrange, qui nous pousse à gravir.
Par où l'attaquer ?
Par la partie basse, par l'éperon du milieu ?
Par ces deux voies qui serpentent, en bordure du premier pli inférieur de la Grande Vacherie.
Le Chat tyran. C'est le nom des deux voies.
Du 8b, "bricolé, bien résistant".
Une jolie partie de grimpe. De force. D'agilité.
Il faut être bien trempé pour y laisser ses guêtres.
Retenir sa respiration. Perséverer.
D'en haut, on admirera le paysage, on laissera l'esprit se vider, pour entendre les litanies antiques du sanctuaire que les romains consacrèrent à Mars, le Dieu Guerrier, il y a si longtemps. Et celles qui montent encore d'un autre sanctuaire, tout près, consacré à Mercure le Voyageur, le Parleur.
Mercure, qui n'apparait donc qu'une fois le guerrier assagi.
De là, juché sur les épaules du Chat Tyran, on peut, par de bons yeux, regarder son reflet dans le lac miroir.
Sans même avoir à être fou.



​ 
Panorama depuis le Col du Chat​ 


:rateau:



_À la relecture, tout ça est parfaitement incompréhensible.... Mais ça fait ronronner...! _​


----------



## Amok (26 Août 2008)

On ne sait jamais : des fois que certains d'entre-vous aient l'inspiration...


----------



## Nephou (11 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On ne sait jamais : des fois que certains d'entre-vous aient l'inspiration...




Sait-on jamais il y a eu pourtant de quoi remplir quelques cryptes de ce panthéon virtuel en quelques mois

Au moins cela fera un peu de lecture pour lédification des nioubes jeunes et vieux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Septembre 2010)

Ouais!


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2010)

Oui mais bon, remonter un thread juste pour dire : "On ne sait jamais : des fois que certains d'entre-vous aient l'inspiration..." , c'est pas le meilleur moyen pour faire revivre le sujet.
Connaissant votre prose, Madame Amok, je m'attendais à mieux.
De bons sujets, il y en a eu plein. On peut tous les remonter, comme ça, sans rien y ajouter, mais ça ne les rendra pas plus intéressants que ceux qui tournent en ce moment.

J'ai quand-même failli parler de Bilbo, parce qu'il le mérite. Mais tout le monde s'en fout probablement, lui le premier. N'empêche que je l'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2010)

poildep a dit:


> Oui mais bon, remonter un thread juste pour dire : "On ne sait jamais : des fois que certains d'entre-vous aient l'inspiration..." , c'est pas le meilleur moyen pour faire revivre le sujet.
> Connaissant votre prose, Madame Amok, je m'attendais à mieux.
> De bons sujets, il y en a eu plein. On peut tous les remonter, comme ça, sans rien y ajouter, mais ça ne les rendra pas plus intéressants que ceux qui tournent en ce moment.



Pas faux. 
Du coup, demain je m'y colle. Mais d'ici là je tiens à préciser que je suis encore mademoiselle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Du coup, demain je m'y colle...



Que d'la bouche !


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2010)

Hin hin, qué cunnard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2010)

Dire que Ponkhead est consensuel serait consensuel.
J'ai longtemps lu sa prose tintée de nonsense avant de rencontrer la bête au détour d'un coup de vent ensoleillé sur une place parisienne.
Et quelle rencontre pour l'homme d'audiovisuel que je suis, tout à ma recherche de nouveau moyen d'expression et balbutiant alors dans l'image relief.
Ce fut la révélation.
Il faut que je filme cet homme en 3D.
Et que j'invente une nouvelle signalétique.
Après le carré blanc pour éloigner les petits enfants, le drapeau rouge : "attention dans les intérieurs exigus".
Car cet homme n'est pas que consensuel et talentueux.
Non.
Cet homme  est précédé d'un appendice à rendre jaloux Cyrano et Jean-Luc Delarue.

Dire qu'il est extrèmement sympathique serait consensuel.
Mais, mon Doc, qu'il porte bien le sac en papier :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2010)

Je pourrais présenter quelques Gugusses de La Horde©, pour les avoir croisés de ci de là...
Mais Pudeur est mère de Discrétion.
Ce que j'ai bien aimé, c'est qu'on a presque pas parlé de MacG...


----------



## poildep (15 Octobre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je pourrais présenter quelques Gugusses de La Horde©, pour les avoir croisés de ci de là...
> Mais Pudeur est mère de Discrétion.
> Ce que j'ai bien aimé, c'est qu'on a presque pas parlé de MacG...


C'est une façon détournée d'expliquer que vos rapports furent principalement sexuels ?


----------

